# ownCloud: segfaulting



## cbrace (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I have www/owncloud v8.1.3 installed on my FreeBSD server running v10.2-RELEASE-p5. For some reason, it has recently started segfaulting when I try to login into the web interface. In chrome, I see an empty response error message. In /var/log/http-error.log I see this line:

```
[Thu Oct 08 19:32:30.345098 2015] [core:notice] [pid 61884] AH00052: child pid 37494 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```
This would be the corresponding line in /var/log/http-access.log which appear to be crashing

```
217.19.28.216 - root [08/Oct/2015:19:31:52 +0200] "PROPFIND /owncloud/remote.php/webdav/ HTTP/1.1" 207 20322
```
Obviously I need to ask about this on the OwnCloud forum, but before doing so I thought I would ask here if there is any way of getting a bit more information about what is going wrong here.

Thanks


----------



## metsuke (Oct 9, 2015)

I see the line you posted in the http-access.log in my ownCloud installation when a WebDAV client accesses a share.  Have you tried disabling WebDAV?


----------

